# 60 Chromosomes



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Goats have 60 chromosomes...

So do:
Cows 
Some tree shrews 
Lemurs
Some sheep
African Green Monkey
Hybrid Yams
Some mollusks
Some ferns
European species of salt-marsh grass
Blue grama
Hybrids of Sorghum almum
Yak

Now that would be something for the breeders here to shoot for:
The personality of the goat, size of the yak, dexterity of the lemur, milk of the cow with the flavor of sorghum, and shell of the mollusk.


With my luck I'd get the personality of the shrew, capriciousness of the monkey, and the packing ability of the fern.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I wonder why there are no marsupial goats. 

The marsupial dog has more chromosomes than a regular dog, though I cannot figure out why loose bowels would change the number of chromosomes.

Though there are more, they are shorter and would be similar in structure if the dog chromosomes had been split. So it may be that the genetic code got busted up a bit on it's way down under. Much like the American language. The Aussies haven't spoken decent American for centuries. 

But if there were a marsupial goat, the udder would be protected by the pouch and does could start being used for decent packers. Wouldn't have to purchase a crossbuck.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Hannah reminded me that the Koala pouch opens to the back. Although this is helpful in protecting the young while burrowing, the Koala doesn't burrow. It seems that while hanging in a tree, the downward opening pouch would put the joey at risk. 

This feature incorporated into a marsupial goat would be beneficial since a backward facing pouch would be less likely to snag branches. Perhaps this was the intent for the koala while climbing trees, to not get it snagged on branches while going up. Since eucalyptus leaves are a drug to the koala, it needs all the help it can get. They are actually vicious animals when they are forced to detox, not unlike humans who forget to pack the coffee on backpacking trips.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Reading stories before I go to bed is suppose to be relaxing so I can dream of goaties dancing in my head. Bob you need to write more stories like Nano's vote for the goat and Cuzo airplane ear mittens. Then I will be able rest with less confusion and angst about marsupial goats and the like. Thanks


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

LOL...Bob Northwest Pack goats never would have began if we could just stick our stuff in the goat pouch. Not to mention that pouch size and conformation would be on the top of the breeders list of things to look for.


----------

